# Bald Patch and Continued Nasal Congestion



## SOCA (Aug 14, 2011)

I'd appreciate any helpful advice on two issues that are present with my ~ 2 y.o. female spayed Chihuahua, Lily ( shelter rescue ). Lily continues to have " snotty nose " noises. The severity fluctuates. Sometimes she seems to be symptom free. Other times, lots of nasal noises, including sneezing and what looks and sounds like an attempt by her to clear her nose ( inhaling / snorting type gesture ). No noticeable nasal or eye discharge. Over this past week, nasal symptoms are about the same, no better, no worse. The other issue is that she has a bald patch over her right side rib area. Some hair regrowth but still noticeably bald. She has white fur and I noticed that she has a couple of brown patches on her fur. The Vet states that these brown areas were also, probably, bald spots and the fur can regrow a different color ( are you familiar with that ? ) The Vet is writing all of this off as allergy-related. What do you think ? She said to give Lily an oatmeal bath in a few days after her spay incision is completely healed. Thanks much for any advice.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I'd refrain from the oatmeal bath. Try a more better shampoo. The nasal may be a slight infection or yes, allergies.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

What are you feeding? Sounds like Lily needs antibiotics unless she was given some when she was spayed. If your vet believes it's allergies, has she recommended Benedryl?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Are you sure some of her nasal symptoms isn't simply reverse sneezing? That is common in small dogs. Some Chi's do it daily & some never at all. It's nothing to be concerned about though if she is allergic to something in her food it may make it happen more often I suppose. 

I'd change her to a limited ingredient diet...or at the very least a grain free diet as certain grains are the most common allergen to dogs. (and her bald patch does sound like it may be diet/allergy related) ZiwiPeak would be my first suggestion-it's a bit pricey ($25-$30 every 6ish weeks depending on the size & metabolism of your Chi) but definitely worth it IMO. 

Good luck in finding a solution for your babies troubles. Hope you can find something that works asap!


----------

